# Quieting a protein skimmer?



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

I bought a used AquaC Remore HOB protein skimmer Maxi-Jet 1200. The person said it's a bit noisy, but he showed me where he puts a piece of sponge up in the skimmer, but I'm guessing the noise is from the actual pump? Any tips on how to lessen the noise? How do fish feel listening to the noise? Is that a stupid question :lol:

I haven't hooked it up yet, but plan on doing it tomorrow. I really have little clue about skimmers, but decided I must "need" one 


Gwen


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

GwenInNM said:


> I bought a used AquaC Remore HOB protein skimmer Maxi-Jet 1200. The person said it's a bit noisy, but he showed me where he puts a piece of sponge up in the skimmer, but I'm guessing the noise is from the actual pump? Any tips on how to lessen the noise? How do fish feel listening to the noise? Is that a stupid question :lol:
> 
> I haven't hooked it up yet, but plan on doing it tomorrow. I really have little clue about skimmers, but decided I must "need" one
> 
> ...


take the impailer out and clean it.it prob has sand in it.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

They probably cant hear the sound but they could maybe fell the vibrations.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Pumps vibrate some, but make alot of noise? Hmm. Take it apart, clean it up, see what happens. Might need to put a silencer on the air intake tube, thats usually lil noisy.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Pumps vibrate some, but make alot of noise? Hmm. Take it apart, clean it up, see what happens. Might need to put a silencer on the air intake tube, thats usually lil noisy.


Thanks. I'll take it apart. See how there is a plastic strip tie around it? He put that on because he said the pump rattled and this did make it quieter. He explained that the skimmer is a bit louder than a filter, but gets quiet as it does its job. Maybe taking it apart and cleaning will help. My filters make no noise, so I really don't want any noise, but I thought $70, not bad. I'm planning on soon adding 3 yellow tail damsels. 

Also, I still have the diatoms, but did scrape and added Seachem Phosguard, so hopefully they will go away :-D

Thanks for your help. Here's a pic of the pump, with the tie thingy, and the algae on the rock. Is this still the diatoms?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yea, something is wrong there if you gotta put cable ties on the thing. Sounds like you need a new one. Shouldn't be loud.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

I cleaned the impeller. It looked pretty clean. Here's what I'm going to try, and hope I don't need a new pump :evil: I can fit a sponge between the glass and the pump (pic below) and I put a fluval pre-filter over the tube that I assume R.M. was referring to??

What do any of you think about my algae picture? Diatoms still?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks good. Everything looks as if its proceeding normally. No worries.
Marineland Maxijet 1200 Max Jet Pro Power Head | eBay


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

*bought a new pump*

Thanks for the link for the maxi-jet. Found it on amazon for $21. Paid $26 with shipping.

I text the guy who had told me to let him know if I had any problems, asking him for $20 to off set the cost of a new pump. He declined, which is fine. Best to have a good one anyways, that won't make noise. He claims he bought this a year ago. Does $80 I paid seem like a decent deal?

Gwen


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

GwenInNM said:


> Thanks for the link for the maxi-jet. Found it on amazon for $21. Paid $26 with shipping.
> 
> I text the guy who had told me to let him know if I had any problems, asking him for $20 to off set the cost of a new pump. He declined, which is fine. Best to have a good one anyways, that won't make noise. He claims he bought this a year ago. Does $80 I paid seem like a decent deal?
> 
> Gwen


Looks to me like its about $180 online so yea, seams like a good deal!


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

bigehugedome said:


> Looks to me like its about $180 online so yea, seams like a good deal!


Thanks. I did hear back and he said he won't lower the price. I understood, no problem. I guess the pumps do go at some time. I should get the pump this week, and will get it up and running. My water parameters are so perfect. I have 0 nitrates, which I never get in my FW tank. But, I only have one fish in a 68 gallon, that could be why 

Getting a bit more live rock tomorrow. Plan on adding 3 yellow tail damsels and crossing my fingers they'll be okay with my Green spotted puffer. I think they will 

Gwen


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

GwenInNM said:


> Thanks. I did hear back and he said he won't lower the price. I understood, no problem. I guess the pumps do go at some time. I should get the pump this week, and will get it up and running. My water parameters are so perfect. I have 0 nitrates, which I never get in my FW tank. But, I only have one fish in a 68 gallon, that could be why
> 
> Getting a bit more live rock tomorrow. Plan on adding 3 yellow tail damsels and crossing my fingers they'll be okay with my Green spotted puffer. I think they will
> 
> Gwen


Im just starting SW so I cant comment much. However, if you need more rock, marcorocks is great and they have free shipping. Its dead rock but will eventually become live. 25 lbs would be like 6 or so nice size pieces.

Just an idea, not sure if it applies to your tank and puffers.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

bigehugedome said:


> Im just starting SW so I cant comment much. However, if you need more rock, marcorocks is great and they have free shipping. Its dead rock but will eventually become live. 25 lbs would be like 6 or so nice size pieces.
> 
> Just an idea, not sure if it applies to your tank and puffers.


I'm getting some from someone taking down and selling her SW tank. At $3 lb can't beat it. I have some dead rock and some live rock, but still not enough live rock. 

SW is fun! I'm also very new to it, but enjoying it. My husband rolls his eyes at my hobby, but "oh well!"


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

*new pump arrived*

I received the maxi-jet 1300 and connected to my Remora Protein skimmer. There is a slight hum, and I'm confused by some things. What is this "wet/dry" talk about? With a HOB skimmer do I even have a choice? Will the humming lessen as foam is pulled up into the cup? I still have had 0 nitrates, so I'm assuming it will take a week to get anything in the collection cup? I wish I understood skimmers more  

Thanks for any thoughts!

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

A hum is about as good as it gets. Wet/Dry? not in use with your skimmer. No need to even worry about it.
Maybe this will help some.
Skimming Basics 101: Understanding Your Skimmer by Frank Marini, Ph.D. - Reefkeeping.com


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> A hum is about as good as it gets. Wet/Dry? not in use with your skimmer. No need to even worry about it.
> Maybe this will help some.
> Skimming Basics 101: Understanding Your Skimmer by Frank Marini, Ph.D. - Reefkeeping.com


That does help a bit. Thanks!


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

turn it off?


LOL


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> turn it off?
> 
> 
> LOL


Ha! ha! Yes, that would work. :lol: I'm starting to get used to it. It's already sucking up tea colored liquid, and having 0 nitrates, that seems good so far. I guess it's fish pee! 

Just added 3 yellow tail damsels about 45 minutes ago. So far, all is good with them and my Green spotted puffer.

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Your going to hate the Damsels. Just a heads up.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Your going to hate the Damsels. Just a heads up.



Why? I need something that can hold it's own. They are pretty. Curious why people don't like them


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

When they start killing each other and your Puffer, you'll know.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> When they start killing each other and your Puffer, you'll know.


Hummmm. Well, we'll see. Haven't heard that yet. I'd be more worried about my GSP killing them one day, when he's big. Hopefully, they'll all do fine together. 

Thanks for the warning. I'll always be watching

gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah you wouldn't think so but they are quite mean especially when they get older and bigger. If you have two the bigger one will chase the smaller one mercilessly until you have one. Although I have read stuff where people haven't had aggression issues with them. I had two and they were trouble. If you want a damsel fish green chromis are cool. I have three and they are mild mannered and actually they school up with my clownfish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

